# 2018 BMW 230i 40k sky high service charges?



## nmcorp33 (Dec 11, 2021)

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.

Price breakdown
Oil change/filter 166.46
Microfilter 125.99
Microfilter 169.99
Vehicle check 99.99

So the reason why I have my concerns about these charges is that they keep on listing my car as a BMW M2. When you look at the charges on the value package (2 series is not excluded), an oil change for a 3 series is 99 and the microfilter is a lot less. The prices I am charged here reflect an M series model. Any thoughts about whether this is reasonable or did I get hosed by my dealership. ALSO... i asked for the report on the vehicle check and i don't understand how this is different than the multipoint inspection which is free. There was absolutely nothing on the report except for lights good, brakes good, tire pressure good, and fluid levels good (brake/coolant, windsheild).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ppointer (Sep 29, 2010)

You can buy those in cabin micro filters from FCP for under $40 and DIY. Look for instructional videos on YouTube


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Oil change is about average. Vehicle check is a scam and is actually performed at every service as the multipoint inspection. The micro filters are expensive over the parts counter but there is cheaper filters available. All in all it’s not insane but you have to be a savvy shopper much like anything else in life.
Personally I’d say do your own maintenance and let them do the repairs or find a BMW specific Indy with a great reputation.


----------



## nmcorp33 (Dec 11, 2021)

ppointer said:


> You can buy those in cabin micro filters from FCP for under $40 and DIY. Look for instructional videos on YouTube


Yeah i know, but i have a nack for destroying things when i try so I would prefer to have someone else do it, just curious about the charge


----------



## nmcorp33 (Dec 11, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Oil change is about average. Vehicle check is a scam and is actually performed at every service as the multipoint inspection. The micro filters are expensive over the parts counter but there is cheaper filters available. All in all it’s not insane but you have to be a savvy shopper much like anything else in life.
> Personally I’d say do your own maintenance and let them do the repairs or find a BMW specific Indy with a great reputation.


Appreciate that insight!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Many people like to bash dealers here but much of it is unwarranted. Dealerships are usually the place cars go when nobody else can fix them. They have the best trained techs and know your BMW better than anyone however it comes with a hefty price tag. When going to a dealer you need to price shop them for basic stuff and do your homework. Not all dealers are the same. Some have “value service” and other programs designed to make maintenance as cheap if not cheaper than Indys.
As far as other repairs maintenance aside you need to ask for discounts and develop a relationship with your service department. @ard made a great thread called “care and feeding of your service advisor” which is about the give and take necessary for a good experience and lower costs associated with going to a dealership. I actually personally recommend going to a dealer for repairs but you also need to invest yourself some time in research of costs and comparisons in order to get the best price possible. Many dealers will price match and almost all of them are willing to discount work when asked. It usually translates as the more you buy the more they bend. If they say you need X parts, barter and bargain like your at a flea market.


----------



## nmcorp33 (Dec 11, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> Many people like to bash dealers here but much of it is unwarranted. Dealerships are usually the place cars go when nobody else can fix them. They have the best trained techs and know your BMW better than anyone however it comes with a hefty price tag. When going to a dealer you need to price shop them for basic stuff and do your homework. Not all dealers are the same. Some have “value service” and other programs designed to make maintenance as cheap if not cheaper than Indys.
> As far as other repairs maintenance aside you need to ask for discounts and develop a relationship with your service department. @ard made a great thread called “care and feeding of your service advisor” which is about the give and take necessary for a good experience and lower costs associated with going to a dealership. I actually personally recommend going to a dealer for repairs but you also need to invest yourself some time in research of costs and comparisons in order to get the best price possible. Many dealers will price match and almost all of them are willing to discount work when asked. It usually translates as the more you buy the more they bend. If they say you need X parts, barter and bargain like your at a flea market.


Well I have always taken all my BMW to the dealership for service, but this is the first time where I have ever been charged the vehicle check fee. This was not the dealership that I bought my car as I moved from IL to IN 2 years ago. I didn't see a bill for my last 2 3 series as I traded them in while they were still under the maintenance plan. My concern here is a 2 series i thought was more in line with a 3 series in terms of parts so the price would seem to be congruent with that price point, but when I go through the "value prices" my charges are more in line with a M series which I realize is a performance car. I will have already contact an independent shop that deals with luxury cars to see how they do with my future services, but i like your suggestion of seeing if they will discount work. I think its hard to "price shop" around when you own a BMW due to the reputation of it being a luxury car, but I think if i swallow my pride and just ask it wouldn't hurt. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Yup, I was also surprised at a similar dealer quote for 20k service on my X3. Oil change was $99 but the air and cabin filters were crazy pricey. I believe the vehicle check was closer to $200, which I declined b/c inspection should be part of the service anyway, right? (It's actually quite easy to reset the vehicle check light.)

I agree that DIY or finding a good Indy will save you money on the routine stuff. I saved a couple hundred when I took my 3 series to a reputable Indy (it was still pricey compared to what I was paying for my cheaper Japanese SAVs).

I've heard that many Indys don't specialize in troubleshooting/fixing complex electronic issues though. Maybe stick with dealer for those potential issues.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

nmcorp33 said:


> Yeah i know, but i have a nack for destroying things when i try so I would prefer to have someone else do it, just curious about the charge


That is the essential benefit of having BMW Service Center do the work, give them the liability. Study your states consumer protection laws of merchantability and goodworkmanship.

I have the BMW dealer do what I cannot or will not do. I do replace my own air filters, engine air filter, cabin air microfilter, and cabin recirculation filter. (If I was charging someone else to replace their recirculation filter, it would be very expensive. It is difficult access for me at 73.)

When I use the dealership I do not tell them what to do. I tell them my problem, and to diagnose it, estimate the repair, and if I approve of the diagnosis and estimate, authorize the work fo fix the problem. I expect to pay a hour labor equivalent to plug in the computer and maybe a couple of hours for a difficult diagnosis. But I do not expect to pay any more for the problem at hand, no shotgunning parts at my expense.

I recommend to you a a BMW aware ECU scanner, and to learn to use BMW Fault Code Lookup BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes particularly the Service Plans that are troubleshooting guides from BMW expert systems.

*About*
*BMW Fault Codes Lookup*

This BMW fault code lookup service was created by an enthusiast for enthusiasts.
It is the most comprehensive fault code database available online.
It contains fault codes across all models broken down by ECU variant.

This information is provided solely for informational purposes.
It may not be processed by automatic means of any kind.


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


kind of on you if you were willing to pay that - you got hosed. Oil change at Pacific BMW in glendale is like $110. throw in all the filters, maaaaybe $300.

Nevermind that you could have done that all yourself with minimal mechanical knowhow and tools for like $150, in about 2 hours. Watch a couple of YouTube videos, etc. Indy would have charged you $300 maybe. And ofcourse everything was fine - its got 40k miles on it. Not to mention, that service could be done by any mechanic anywhere at any shop. The car isn't a unicorn chariot - its not like anything performed on the car went deep enough to require a BMW technician.

knowledge is power.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

BMW + Dealer = that quote
nothing wrong with that
my oil change is $150+tax (if I paid)
microfilter sounds right
for my 1 series, BMW wanted to charge me $400 to replace the cabin filter !!!!!
any place that does a Vehicle check will be around a ton,
goto napa and ask them to scan your car prob, around 50 bucks

Your driving a BMW, you can either run it and eat baked beans or have the money and own one. Not saying you need to get screwed like a Saturday night hooker, but be aware your driving a high piece of precision engineering, listed as a LUXURY car, you will pay for that luxury.

I can but a cheap a$$ 2nd hand Lambo, Rolls or Merc but I'd better have a good line of credit for all the bills waiting



nmcorp33 said:


> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> Microfilter 125.99
> Microfilter 169.99
> Vehicle check 99.99


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I used to have a college plan for my daughter - gone 
I used to have a retirement plan - gone 

But I bask in the glory it was all worth it for driving my BMW, I get sh!"t loads of free coffee at my dealer, bottled water, & shuttle, pay for the privilege of getting a BMW loaner ($25) I do get parts cheap as I'VE BUILT UP A GREAT RELATIONSHIP with my parts guy,

-----------------------------------------------

A BMW 2 Series will *depreciate in value by $25,457 after 5 years*. When new, a typically-equipped BMW 2 Series sells for $49,857 on average. After 5 years of depreciation, the average residual value will be $24,400.

------------------------------------------------

I calculated mine after 3 years
.........Depreciation..........................................Residual...................Millage

3$22,69268.03%$48,29718,0002024


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

jaye944 said:


> I used to have a college plan for my daughter - gone
> I used to have a retirement plan - gone
> 
> But I bask in the glory it was all worth it for driving my BMW, I get sh!"t loads of free coffee at my dealer, bottled water, & shuttle, pay for the privilege of getting a BMW loaner ($25) I do get parts cheap as I'VE BUILT UP A GREAT RELATIONSHIP with my parts guy,
> ...


You're being optimistic. Yeah, smaller BMW's depreciate at lower rates than big ones. That being said, my 2014 535i depreciated 70% down from MSRP in five years and 57k miles, and that's based on the higher "private sale" KBB estimates. I have seven people waiting for it when I sell it, so getting KBB private party price for it is a reasonable expectation.

My last oil change at BMW of Bubbaville, March 2021,, for my 535i, was $113.90. That was "value pricing," since the car was older. I paid for a break-in oil change back when the car was almost new in 2014, and that was $119.31.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> Your driving a BMW, you can either run it and eat baked beans or have the money and own one.


But I really like baked beans


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

HotGrbg said:


> But I really like baked beans


They're good for your heart. 
The more you eat, the more you fart.
The more you fart, the better you feel.
That's why I eat beans at every meal.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh boy. I was gonna post something about Jaye944 losing his mind again, but seems like he's got company. 😂

I also like beans.


----------



## LogicalApex (Aug 5, 2019)

I'd say you need to decide up front how you plan to play the game with paying for the routine service on the car. The options are as varied as the grains of sand on the beach honestly.

Some owners have the space and skillset to do all of their own maintenance. Space is the most important factor here as for routine maintenance YouTube can help you quickly build up the skill capacity. Living in an apartment or in a city with street parking and this can get a lot more challenging. Not impossible.

Some live in low cost of living markets so they'll get indy options that are cheaper than the dealership. Where I am in Philly the reputable indy shops I called are all more expensive than BMW for an oil change. Changes are $99 for 4-cyl engines at the dealership, for instance.

If you're planning to use the dealership for routine maintenance and expect to own a long time I'd recommend getting quotes for Ultimate Care+ for the term you estimate owning. I got great pricing from Steve Thomas BMW. The benefit of this is you can use any dealership without worrying about pricing variations or price increases over time. It is a monetary positive the higher mileage you drive. I picked up mine due to being both a high mileage driver and knowing I planned to move from SE PA to Upstate NY within the ownership of my car (from a competitive market to a market with 1 dealership within 100 miles of another one and low BMW ownership in the area aka much higher prices).

You can use the dealership directly and still save a fair bit if you're in a competitive market and willing to do legwork showing them BMW Value Service rates ahead of time, forcing them to price match nearby dealership specials, and etc. But it can get to be a fair bit of legwork... I had that annoyance with my Mercedes where service rates spiked once the car went out of warranty period. Was annoying. Obviously, I could have swapped to an indy, but I traded for BMW instead 

I can only imagine what your service will look like once Spark Plugs and Brakes come up at that dealership...


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

My beef isn't with dealers, they have ALWAYS been 3-4 times the price of mom&pop, and dealers often have all the right equipment, tools and know how. Luxury cars have ALWAYS been expensive to run, buy a ferrari and have a chain service in 6k's, you'll get charged 1000's of dollars, your rich you can afford it right, BMW IS a luxury marque, it's not a Kia, nissan or dodge, so seriously how people can whine about servicing costs is beyond me (not the OP) but I've heard on the forums,

MY BEEF is the direction and the crap that BMW are talking with the newer cars, (see my battery threads) why I have to check my batteryand put it on a charger every couple and drive the car a minimum of x miles, no short stop starts and no shuffling, is totally fudging beyond me.

I don't want my life to rotate around my car and wether it will start because new BMW's are voltage queens, do you REALLY need your car to be a mobile hotspot, do you really need the wipers to automatically work when it rains do you really need auto headlights do you really need all this extraneous crap which makes them battery hogs.

I mean if you dont know its raining or dark outside or you want to host zoom meetings from the comfort of your car, pray I suggest you get a chauffeur.

I am sorely disappointed with the marque, having a brand new car that's been in the shop 2 already for not "mechanical" faults, is beyond me, or wife who laught her bloody socks of at my Posh New BMW and her 2016 dodge is just moving along.

When my car works it's awesome, but NOT A PATCH ON MY 1 series, not a patch. and in all probability, I will dump my BMW, as a dodge dealer and pup a challenger, or something, or better yet, get a jalopy off of autotraderm maybe a nice neon (like my old one) started first turn of the key and only had to do fluid changes.and bonus, no need for any stupid computer diagnostic software or be a rocket scientist to look under the hood

OBD2 scan tool and a wrench is all I should need 

save the rest of the money for my RSP / RRSP or a nice holiday, or I could look cool and drive around in my new BMW with the top down looking sick yet only I know my shame LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> My beef isn't with dealers, they have ALWAYS been 3-4 times the price of mom&pop, and dealers often have all the right equipment, tools and nohow, and luxury cars have ALWAYS been expensive to run, buy a ferrari and have a chain service in 6k's, for 1000's of dollars, your rich you can afford it right, BMW IS a luxury marque, it's not a Kia, nissan or dodge, so seriously how people can whine about servicing costs is beyond me (not the OP) but I've heard on the forums,
> 
> MY BEEF is the direction and the crap that BMW are talking with the newer cars, (see my battery threads) why I have to check my batteryand put it on a charger every couple and drive the car a minimum of x miles, no short stop starts and no shuffling, is totally fudging beyond me.
> 
> ...


Quite fair. I’m not sure BMW has ever been known for its impressive reliability though


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

I always change my own filters unless it's covered under new car maintenance. I can do all 3 of those in about 30 min, then another 20 to change the oil. BMW's are very easy for routine maintenance.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

335i Driver said:


> I always change my own filters unless it's covered under new car maintenance. I can do all 3 of those in about 30 min, then another 20 to change the oil. BMW's are very easy for routine maintenance.


Correction. BMWs except G-cars are easy to do maintenance on. New G vehicles require ISTA for brake flushes, Recirc setting for micro otherwise your break the blend door off inside the box and the oil filters are pretty fun to access and not make a huge oily mess. Not to mention the procedure to reset the CBS and I’d love to see someone do some brakes on G30 with the slide pins.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

jaye944 said:


> My beef isn't with dealers, they have ALWAYS been 3-4 times the price of mom&pop, and dealers often have all the right equipment, tools and nohow, and luxury cars have ALWAYS been expensive to run, buy a ferrari and have a chain service in 6k's, for 1000's of dollars, your rich you can afford it right, BMW IS a luxury marque, it's not a Kia, nissan or dodge, so seriously how people can whine about servicing costs is beyond me (not the OP) but I've heard on the forums,
> 
> MY BEEF is the direction and the crap that BMW are talking with the newer cars, (see my battery threads) why I have to check my batteryand put it on a charger every couple and drive the car a minimum of x miles, no short stop starts and no shuffling, is totally fudging beyond me.
> 
> ...


This was actually similar to why I stepped away from BMW for almost 8 years when I had my kids. I didn't want to risk getting stranded with babies in the backseat. My wife also noted how often I had issues with my former bimmer, while her Subaru kept ticking. I also didn't trust myself in a performance-oriented car. So, I bought an Acura - it gave me zero issues and cost peanuts to maintain. I'm sure there is also an element of luck involved. 

I returned and realized how much I missed the feel of BMW. I'm hopeful my cars will be mostly free of issues, but went in knowing it will cost more to maintain, fuel up, and cause emotional pain each time I get a scratch - or kids put their grimy hands all over!


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Frau Putzer's V6 Honda Accord never went into the shop in the first 100k miles except for oil changes, one battery, and tires (79k miles). However, the 105k mile service included a timing belt, valve adjustment, and water pump (since it was run by the timing belt). Throw in transmission fluid, coolant, and brake fluid, and that 105k mile service was over $2000. Between 105k and 147k miles the car needed a power steering pump, starter, more tires and brakes all around (145k miles for the rear and 147k miles for the front). I did the almost worn out front brakes before selling the car to a friend.

My 2014 535i was "Toyota-like" up until about 70k miles. Then, I needed a battery, OFHG, valve cover gasket, and a new left-rear suspension control arm due to torn bushings. The car wouldn't hold an alignment in the rear. Front and rear right suspension components were trashed due to a massive pothole.

I'm starting to suspect that BMW's are designed to start acting up at around 62k miles (100,000km), as part of keeping BMW mechanics employed and dealerships profitable. As BMW goes down-market and Asian cars get better, BMW's going to have to address maintenance costs. 

The ZF8 automatic transmission used on most BMW's is also used in Dodge Chargers and Ram 1500's. Imagine what would happen if a Ram dealership told a Ram 1500 owner that a transmission fluid change would cost $1200. The Ram owner would spit some chewing tobacco on the service writer's nice white shirt, say "#$%& ya'll," and walk out.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Toyota like? You mean complete shit? The 2 worst cars I’ve ever owned were both Toyotas. Reputation be damned.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

HotGrbg said:


> Toyota like? You mean complete shit? The 2 worst cars I’ve ever owned were both Toyotas. Reputation be damned.


Reliability and driving enjoyment are two different things. There's a reason you see more Toyotas than BMW's in chaotic third world countries. Toyotas break down less and are easier to fix. You used to see a lot of M-B's and Peugeots in those countries because of their ruggedness. But, that was a long, long time ago.

We've become numb to the $120 oil change. Tell a Toyota customer that an oil change will cost $120, and they'll stop buying Toyotas. Actually, Toyota had a massive "customer information" campaign when they started requiring synthetic oil in their cars. They were worried about the backlash from a $60 oil change. 

I had a neighbor who worked for GM back in the 1990's. GM was having trouble with oil, especially in the 3.8l V6's. They would have loved to fix their oil problem once and for all by requiring synthetic oil. But, that would have triggered "I ain't gonna buy no car that needs $7/quart oil." So, they switched the 3.8l V6's from 5W-30 to 10W-30 and still allowed customers to use dead-dinosaur oil. The did require synthetic for Cadillacs and Corvettes... different types of customers. 

I've met more than a few first-time and one-time-only BMW owners who decided no more BMW's for them after their first $120 oil change.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Autoputzer said:


> Reliability and driving enjoyment are two different things.


My Lemon law paperwork states Toyota has neither.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

I did mention Ferrari's, so maybe you wanna think that maintenance on a Ferrari is costly. 
A service check typically cost around $1,200-2,000.
An oil change on an older Ferrari typically cost around $1,000 and a major service check can cost between $3,000-7,000. 

worrying about $150 bucks oil change, I suggest we have it easy


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Your bang on, BMW's are without a doubt the most AWESOME cars to drive, both my 1 & 2, the ONLY car that compared was my old Porsche 944 S2 Cab, (and I cried when I sold her), I also shed a small tear on the trade-in for my 1 series. When they work as intended they are BEYOND belief. 

But there is a whole world of difference between my 44 and 128 and this ... latest incarnation.

Get back to making great , reliable cars, that we can wrench on, there's one thing about walking away, looking back at your car and thinking that's an awesome machine and it's all mine !!! and another looking outta the window in a snow storm wondering if it will start.



moRider said:


> I returned and realized how much I missed the feel of BMW. I'm hopeful my cars will be mostly free of issues, but went in knowing it will cost more to maintain, fuel up, and cause emotional pain each time I get a scratch - or kids put their grimy hands all over!


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

my rear diff service was around 200+tax ?



Autoputzer said:


> The ZF8 automatic transmission used on most BMW's is also used in Dodge Chargers and Ram 1500's. Imagine what would happen if a Ram dealership told a Ram 1500 owner that a transmission fluid change would cost $1200. The Ram owner would spit some chewing tobacco on the service writer's nice white shirt, say "#$%& ya'll," and walk out.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

HotGrbg said:


> My Lemon law paperwork states Toyota has neither.


Nothing is 100% except gravity. Even the occasional bad Toyota or Honda gets out the door.

I met somebody whose F10 M5's engine blew during his European vacation a few days after picking up the new car at the Welt. That doesn't make BMW's crappy cars. Sometimes, #$%^ happens. BMW brought him a loaner to finish his vacation, bought back the car with the blown engine, built him a new one delivered to the US, and threw in a two-day M School for his inconvenience. The only downside was that even US spec' cars delivered in Munich have the 155 MPH governor disabled. So, his US-delivered car had it.

Two of Frau Putzer's girly-girl friends just bought new RAV4's. One loved her late husband's E39 530i, but couldn't afford the repair hassles. The other one wanted a hybrid. Both asked my advice and I gave the RAV's "two snaps up." Unlike BMW hybrids, the RAV4 hybrid has a spare tire. 

I wouldn't buy a new BMW now, due to the gadget shortage. If my 535i got totaled today, I'd grab a new manual transmission Corolla SE to tied me over until BMW goes back to putting all the gadgets on four-cylinder cars.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

jaye944 said:


> my rear diff service was around 200+tax ?


Synthetic gear lube is expensive. My Chevy Silverado required it, and the stuff was about $50 quart. It was so expensive that the parts Bubba at Chevrolet of Bubbaville gave me a 10% discount. The stuff smelled so bad that GM put "pleasing grape aroma" in it. The parts Bubba saw that on the label and said "I guess that's why it's $50/quart." I told him the stuff was great on waffles and pancakes.

My 2014 535i's diff' doesn't even have a drain plug, saving BMW maybe $0.50 on a $73k car. They later put drain plugs back on diff's.


----------



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

nmcorp33 said:


> Yeah i know, but i have a nack for destroying things when i try so I would prefer to have someone else do it, just curious about the charge


Man up and learn how to change an air filter. You will feel proud


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

EconoBox said:


> Man up and learn how to change an air filter. You will feel proud


LOL. Or just be rich and stop complaining.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

moRider said:


> LOL. Or just be rich and stop complaining.


If it’s a choice I’d chose Rich 😁


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Autoputzer said:


> I'm starting to suspect that BMW's are designed to start acting up at around 62k miles (100,000km), as part of keeping BMW mechanics employed and dealerships profitable.


LOL. Wotta maroon. _THAT_ whistleblower would own the company.


----------



## Maltesefalcon (Sep 17, 2016)

The other day the brake warning light came on my 2018 X3. Pestering me every time I get in the car to schedule an appointment. I did a quick visual check of the pads and they had plenty of material left so I took my time. It was the easiest brake job I ever did on any vehicle. It took me all of 45 minutes and I used ceramic pads. I'm sure the dealer would have charged at least $500. It's still under factory warranty but I do my own maintenance on all my vehicles. The repairs too once they're out of warranty. Save a ton of money.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

So how much pad remained when you threw the old ones away? I believe that the change pads ALARM red comes on with 3 mm material remaining.

Did’ja change the discs too? How thick were the ones that you threw away?


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

nmcorp33 said:


> Well I have always taken all my BMW to the dealership for service, but this is the first time where I have ever been charged the vehicle check fee. This was not the dealership that I bought my car as I moved from IL to IN 2 years ago. I didn't see a bill for my last 2 3 series as I traded them in while they were still under the maintenance plan. My concern here is a 2 series i thought was more in line with a 3 series in terms of parts so the price would seem to be congruent with that price point, but when I go through the "value prices" my charges are more in line with a M series which I realize is a performance car. I will have already contact an independent shop that deals with luxury cars to see how they do with my future services, but i like your suggestion of seeing if they will discount work. I think its hard to "price shop" around when you own a BMW due to the reputation of it being a luxury car, but I think if i swallow my pride and just ask it wouldn't hurt. Thanks for your thoughts!


Can anyone explain why the M2 would have the more expensive “performance” cabin filters? I get that the brake pads might cost a little more.


----------



## The Wog (May 31, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> my rear diff service was around 200+tax ?


That’s what they quoted me. $A280. Would have taken them 4 minutes and $20 of synthetic oil. I bought mine at the shop, paid for the highest grade stuff and waited until I was on the hoist for something at my mechanic.


----------



## Kafkaesque328 (Mar 8, 2014)

jaye944 said:


> My beef isn't with dealers, they have ALWAYS been 3-4 times the price of mom&pop, and dealers often have all the right equipment, tools and know how. Luxury cars have ALWAYS been expensive to run, buy a ferrari and have a chain service in 6k's, you'll get charged 1000's of dollars, your rich you can afford it right, BMW IS a luxury marque, it's not a Kia, nissan or dodge, so seriously how people can whine about servicing costs is beyond me (not the OP) but I've heard on the forums,
> 
> MY BEEF is the direction and the crap that BMW are talking with the newer cars, (see my battery threads) why I have to check my batteryand put it on a charger every couple and drive the car a minimum of x miles, no short stop starts and no shuffling, is totally fudging beyond me.
> 
> ...


5.5 miles, 60k miles, zero problems, so far the most reliable car I've ever owned but we'll see what the next 60k miles brings.. 🤷‍♂️. Oh yeah, battery is still going strong too.

I do my own oil and filter changes & basic maintenance in my driveway, have a good BMW-only indie shop that does good work for less than the dealer and will take it to the dealer if anything occurs that falls under the SULEV warranty. Its not that complicated.


----------



## Maltesefalcon (Sep 17, 2016)

Doug Huffman said:


> So how much pad remained when you threw the old ones away? I believe that the change pads ALARM red comes on with 3 mm material remaining.
> 
> Did’ja change the discs too? How thick were the ones that you threw away?


The pad with the sensor had just triggered but the other pads had plenty of meat left. Didn't replace the rotors. Still good with only 32000 miles on them.


----------



## Maltesefalcon (Sep 17, 2016)

The Wog said:


> Can anyone explain why the M2 would have the more expensive “performance” cabin filters? I get that the brake pads might cost a little more.


It's because the M2 stands for Money squared.


----------



## salonowner (Jul 28, 2020)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


Wow! That's a deal lol. I have a 2017 X650i and was quoted 1100.00 for everything you mentioned. Seattle WA.


----------



## Ericjump (Dec 1, 2021)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


----------



## Ericjump (Dec 1, 2021)

They wanted to charge me $163 to change a bulb last week! I can do that!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Ericjump said:


> They wanted to charge me $163 to change a bulb last week! I can do that!


Which bulb? Tell us about it after you have done it. $163 is likely the minimum that they can charge, one hour labor equivalent.


----------



## mmoffitt (Mar 30, 2013)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


Not Beating you up, but it is what it is. If you are interested in learning about these things Learn and do it yourself.These cars all for that matter are expensive to maintain Especially All of the German Marques good luck happy new year.. and expect prices to increase!


----------



## finallygot1 (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi NMCORP, I have the email addresses of 3 or 4 service directors from my area dealership. Anytime my car needs service, I email each of them and ask for a quote on the service needed including any extra charges and taxes. Then I can usually get one of them to agree to the lowest of all the bids and save quite a bit. You can also find service coupons on their web sites. All other dealers will match competitors coupons. Good luck.


----------



## Klausthecat (Jul 22, 2018)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


If you are not into doing things yourself but you feel that you got screwed, a BMW is not what you should be driving.
And yes......you got hosed. Find yourself a good independent shop.
Klaus


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

Took my M235Xi to the stealer and asked for fluids to be changed F&R diff. ATF, transfer case. They gave me a loaner. 1/2 hour later service advisor apologeticly calls to ask if I new the cost would be $2,000.. I almost crashed the car! WOW I expected to cost to be in the $1,00 range. Needless to say I immediately returned the loaner. Going to get a quote from my indy.


----------



## bobsbeemer (Mar 5, 2016)

Noticed you are now in IN. If central IN is convienient check out Ress Motorworks as INDY BMW specialist.


----------



## Chinookie (Sep 19, 2019)

All dealer shops including BMW, charge their gimmick addon charge fees. Most car owners are not car service savvy and the dealers carry political weight so the dealers get away with it.
Learn to live with the add on dealer fees or perhaps you can't afford a newer warranty car that you feel you have to take to dealer shop for general maintenance service.

Independent shops, if you can find an honest one, are less costly than dealer shops.

BMW and Mercedes have always been infamous for their high shop fees, parts costs and upcharges
Add on import tariffs on parts from Germany into the USA and all the dealer expensive training they pay the German car companies for, its costly.


----------



## wetzie (May 19, 2009)

I went through the same thing two weeks ago. I was going to one dealer and paying $99 and then the next dealer $350 for the same service.
The fees are what they are but seem excessive when you add it all up. The dealerships in my area are on the level of a Chevy dealership. No rides; no loaners; rude service people, and now coffee cups so no coffee. And they don't care!


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

The time to ask questions about prices is BEFORE you let them do the work. And if you dont want to waste your time, its before you show up at the dealer for the service visit....


----------



## NYCMASTERPLUMBER (Aug 18, 2021)

nmcorp33 said:


> Just wondering what people's thoughts are on the service fees I got charged at the dealership for the 40k maintenance. I have owned 4 BMWs in my life albiet all were 3 series and this is my first 2 series convertible. I was shocked that the oil change, air filter, microfilter, and "vehicle inspection" cost a total of 600 dollars.
> 
> Price breakdown
> Oil change/filter 166.46
> ...


----------



## NYCMASTERPLUMBER (Aug 18, 2021)

nmcorp33 said:


> Appreciate that insight!


I have a BMW 2016 750 M Sport and you got away cheap from a dealer. My Lexus 460 L AWD an oil change, Cabin filter, oil filter and air filter replacement was under $200.00 I have never left a BMW dealer without paying over $600 

My 2014 BMW 750 IL Cost a lot more to maintain that is why I traded it in for a 2016 . 

Also the $123,000 the 2016 750 M cost was worth about $60,000 2 years later NOT what I would call a great investment


----------



## NYCMASTERPLUMBER (Aug 18, 2021)

jaye944 said:


> My beef isn't with dealers, they have ALWAYS been 3-4 times the price of mom&pop, and dealers often have all the right equipment, tools and know how. Luxury cars have ALWAYS been expensive to run, buy a ferrari and have a chain service in 6k's, you'll get charged 1000's of dollars, your rich you can afford it right, BMW IS a luxury marque, it's not a Kia, nissan or dodge, so seriously how people can whine about servicing costs is beyond me (not the OP) but I've heard on the forums,
> 
> MY BEEF is the direction and the crap that BMW are talking with the newer cars, (see my battery threads) why I have to check my batteryand put it on a charger every couple and drive the car a minimum of x miles, no short stop starts and no shuffling, is totally fudging beyond me.
> 
> ...


I


I had my TWO batteries replaced om my BMW 2016 750 M Sport package ONE battery was over $1,800 as they said it had to be "reprogramed"


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

NYCMASTERPLUMBER said:


> I have a BMW 2016 750 M Sport and you got away cheap from a dealer. My Lexus 460 L AWD an oil change, Cabin filter, oil filter and air filter replacement was under $200.00 I have never left a BMW dealer without paying over $600
> 
> My 2014 BMW 750 IL Cost a lot more to maintain that is why I traded it in for a 2016 .
> 
> Also the $123,000 the 2016 750 M cost was worth about $60,000 2 years later NOT what I would call a great investment





NYCMASTERPLUMBER said:


> I had my TWO batteries replaced om my BMW 2016 750 M Sport package ONE battery was over $1,800 as they said it had to be "reprogramed"


Larger more expensive BMW's depreciate faster than smaller less expensive BMW's. My 2014 535i depreciated about 40% of MSRP in the first two years. but that was using KBB "private sale" value. I have people waiting for the car when I'm done with it, so getting the "private sale" price for it is a reasonable expectation. If you're trading in a car after two years, 51% of MSRP in depreciation is not unreasonable.

BMW's have free maintenance for three years or 36k miles. So it shouldn't have been expensive to maintain a two year old car. You maintenance costs should have been zero, zip, nada, nicht, goose egg.

The AGM batteries in BMW's generally last about six years. I had mine replaced by the dealer after 6.5 years for about $440.

You're getting ripped off left and right, but it sounds like you enjoy it.


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

yeah it does need to be coded, for me battery would be about 400 + 100 for fitting, maybe another 100 for coding, should be under 1000 for sure even from a dealer

I coded my self and got a deal from my parts guy



NYCMASTERPLUMBER said:


> I
> 
> 
> I had my TWO batteries replaced om my BMW 2016 750 M Sport package ONE battery was over $1,800 as they said it had to be "reprogramed"


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

really AP , expect more from a seasoned proffesional like yourself  no need for that / pls play nice



Autoputzer said:


> but it sounds like you enjoy it.


----------

